# E.W.Hoyt@CO. perfumers



## dollarbill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey all this one a bit diffrent than the hoyts german colone.smaller in size an says perfumers . thanks for any helpand good luck diggen.bill


----------



## David E (Mar 19, 2006)

E.W. HOYT & CO
 HOYT'S GERMAN COLOGNE
 LOWELL MASS.
 Clear 7 1/2" x 1 3/16" diameter

 Dave


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Bill, They are really common but nice to collect. I have one with the lable and a trade card or two. Get the trade cards for them while they are still relatively cheep and easy to come by.

 The bottles are only worth a buck or two.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 19, 2006)

hey thanks dave an warren for the replys . i saw were there were all types of trading card and diffrent size bottles. i have one of the hoyts german cologne allso. saw were they changed it to perfumers in 1918 or 1919 because of the first world war.thanks agian guys and good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Bill, jus thought I'd add a pic. Not the best label in the world but a label jus the same.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 12, 2008)

picked this little beauty up for a few bucks. i never realized there were so many different types of this bottle. kinda nice to find something interesting that doesn't cost $50 - $100 or more........ 

 i put this bottle in the search engine on this site and found a lot of information. 

 Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2008)

There are at least a dozen different hoyts variations and about 50-100 companies made copy-cat perfumes.


----------

